# nice drum off outer banks pier



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

My friend Dave Epler caught a nice drum today on OBX pier. It was 48 inches long and had a girth of 29 inches. The way it took line we thought it was a shark. It was a smoker on that little saltiest reel. I figured the weight at over 50 pounds.
good catch for sure
Sharkman


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't facebook but of the course the wife does. She's been showing me pics of some REALLY nice reds hitting the sand the last couple of days. I think its about to bust wide open.


----------



## Dryder (Oct 1, 2017)

Been looking pretty good down there the last couple of weeks. I'm headed down next weekend.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> I don't facebook but of the course the wife does. She's been showing me pics of some REALLY nice reds hitting the sand the last couple of days. I think its about to bust wide open.


It has been ON for the last 2 weeks on Northern OBX. Especially the Planks. Not revealing locations other than the one NC Sharkman posted about, which actually has far less intense Drum activity than the other spots, may be a good spot to learn Drum Fishing without getting in my way

Hatteras last weekend finally started to get bit at ALL the usual locations.

I modified my drop to a short drop due to numerous complaints from the bystanders Did not matter on the beach if I took up a 40' diameter casting arena, but I have to admit I was growing weary of asking folks to move back:redface:

Actually doing a bit better, cheating again with 16# ProSpec Chrome, likely it will hold up better due to less sand abrasion, back out there in the same piece of water as DD now If my practice agenda works out may even get out a bit further.

Hitting SECRET SPOT #3 tonight where it has been on for the last three weeks. It is an intense place not for a beginner, you can access it by going down RT. 12 and turning at the .........................


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> It has been ON for the last 2 weeks on Northern OBX. Especially the Planks.
> 
> I modified my drop to a short drop due to numerous complaints from the bystanders Did not matter on the beach if I took up a 40' diameter casting arena, but I have to admit I was growing weary of asking folks to move back:redface:


Watching that Super Duper Modified Hatteras Beach Pendulem Cast Garbo makes fascinates me ... I just make sure my rod is to his Left, and my person are behind him and again to his Left. That is the "Safe Space"

I Saw a Touron break/damage a Drum Regular's Rod on JP last Friday. My ear had head were mighty close to the collision. The touron didnt believe the cost of the rod until the guy who made the rod showed up....


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Them big ol high dollar rods are a rip off. Ain't no way a home made rod can cost more than them fancy Wally World factory made rods.  I kinda liked watching the improved Hatteras Beach Pendulem clear the whole tee cast. I think for now on I'll just refer to it as "The Garbo cast". As good as his cast is though he has an unusual hook set technique.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you like a Garbo cast, you should see the great "350 clicker on attention getter" cast.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> If you like a Garbo cast, you should see the great "350 clicker on attention getter" cast.


Yup ,his "Screaming Bearing Cast" is a attention getter too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> It has been ON for the last 2 weeks on Northern OBX. Especially the Planks. Not revealing locations other than the one NC Sharkman posted about, which actually has far less intense Drum activity than the other spots, may be a good spot to learn Drum Fishing without getting in my way
> 
> Hatteras last weekend finally started to get bit at ALL the usual locations.
> 
> ...


Well,you SHOULD BE WAY OUT PAST my water now as I'm a lefty by default...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OBTW,thanks for the report Sharkman Dave,sounds like a gooden!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> OBTW,thanks for the report Sharkman Dave,sounds like a gooden!!


 Your welcome Drumdum, What is great is Dave Epler is 79 years old and a hell of a fisherman! Ialso like the pendelum cast but am all ways afraid I'll hit someone on the pier! I just do the old over head lob most of the time ha ha!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Well,you SHOULD BE WAY OUT PAST my water now as I'm a lefty by default...


You were getting it out there last week into deep water throwing righty, did you switch up to lefty now?

Drum bite at Secret Spot #3 was non-existent last night I fished from 7:00 PM-12:00 AM without seeing one Drum caught.

I did manage to slide a 60# range Cobia on the beach that hit my first cast within about 60 seconds of my fatback head hitting the water. I was pleased to see the Cobia and she was pleased to be released unharmed

I find myself old and slow at times but if you keep showing up and try and keep a decent bait in the water you will get a few.

Fished a short drop cast last night on the sand, not really trying to smoke it out there, 1507 All Star with Comp. Butt, I was surrounded by CTS products, but sometimes old gear and an old operator works out.

Second cast produced a 80# Butterfly Ray, so my time as a Beach Hero was short-lived.

Have a cooler full of Spot on ice, will be at one of the Secret Spots this afternoon, and I will continue in my quest.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> You were getting it out there last week into deep water throwing righty, did you switch up to lefty now?
> 
> Drum bite at Secret Spot #3 was non-existent last night I fished from 7:00 PM-12:00 AM without seeing one Drum caught.
> 
> ...


 No,I've thrown lefty and caught fish that way.. Learned it out of my boat shoal fishing... Well,my shoulder got blown out last sat and have to give it time to recoup.. IF I see they are there WILL THROW RIGHTY THROUGH THE PAIN!! That is how us ole folks do ya know???


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbo, when you hit an out of season cobia at Wrightsville you have to throw a cast nest on it and then illegally harvest. Rules must be different up there


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

You guys catch me one! Have fished twice in the last two weeks, two half-days due to work obligations, and am snake-bit so far. I did get to net 3-4 yesterday morning for a couple guys up here, but couldn't buy a bite myself. Will get one eventually.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> No,I've thrown lefty and caught fish that way.. Learned it out of my boat shoal fishing... Well,my shoulder got blown out last sat and have to give it time to recoup.. IF I see they are there WILL THROW RIGHTY THROUGH THE PAIN!! That is how us ole folks do ya know???


Advil should help, if not able to cut the pain, then one of the Opioid Products would be my recommendation.

Bite slow yesterday at Secret Spot #1, only 3 caught, 2 in morning and one in afternoon, one broke off. None caught by me, with light winds I will be switching back to Secret Spot #3. Getting a bit better every day with my new Short Drop cast, although I did blow up on my first cast and was forced to cut and strip a brand new spool of ProSpec on top of loosing my Drum Rig which had great sentimental value, as in I was very attached to the $4.00 it will cost to replace it.

My mind remembers the days when a days pier pass on the OBX was $2.00 and lead sinkers were $.08 per ounce.....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Advil should help, if not able to cut the pain, then one of the Opioid Products would be my recommendation.
> 
> Bite slow yesterday at Secret Spot #1, only 3 caught, 2 in morning and one in afternoon, one broke off. None caught by me, with light winds I will be switching back to Secret Spot #3. Getting a bit better every day with my new Short Drop cast, although I did blow up on my first cast and was forced to cut and strip a brand new spool of ProSpec on top of loosing my Drum Rig which had great sentimental value, as in I was very attached to the $4.00 it will cost to replace it.
> 
> My mind remembers the days when a days pier pass on the OBX was $2.00 and lead sinkers were $.08 per ounce.....


I remember those prices also. Right now I would just like to feel planks under my feet and the smell of salt air. Have not fished since June. No chance of any this fall either. Spent all my vacation time drinking and eating my way through Italy the first three weeks of Sept.I would have rather fished, but the wife is very happy. That counts for something . I retire next year, and will spent lots of time with the red headed fella.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Garboman I'm going to come track you down this weekend to finally put a face with a name. Gotta meet up with #1 to pick up 3 new rods. I just have to figure out which secret spot you're at lmao. I've got spots #1 and #3 pegged I think, and if so, you don't have to worry about me elbowing in. I just want to hear some shizit talk and stories in person.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeh garboman, and my first heaver was $28.00 from Princess Ann distributing! That and a jigmaster or squidder was the ticket throwing spot heads or a float rig with live spot for cobia!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Yeh garboman, and my first heaver was $28.00 from Princess Ann distributing! That and a jigmaster or squidder was the ticket throwing spot heads or a float rig with live spot for cobia!


Yeap.. Same deal here,bought me a 66 blank,then a 68&69 as well.. Wrapped them myself.. Started with a squidder,then jigmaster,then 9000abu.. But my livebait rigs were for kings,as I had never saw a cobia in early 70's off the planks.. Not until 78 did I see and catch one... Funny thing back then,you could use a live pinfish and be happy.. Nowadays blues take it away instantly... Caught many a king on pinfish and spot..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap.. Same deal here,bought me a 66 blank,then a 68&69 as well.. Wrapped them myself.. Started with a squidder,then jigmaster,then 9000abu.. But my livebait rigs were for kings,as I had never saw a cobia in early 70's off the planks.. Not until 78 did I see and catch one... Funny thing back then,you could use a live pinfish and be happy.. Nowadays blues take it away instantly... Caught many a king on pinfish and spot..


blues are good because they have big enough teeth to ward off those 12" sharks that stalk your baits and they swim all daynly thing I ever saw swim harder on a rig was a pomp, milt put a pomp in my bucket once, put him on, and he swam his heart out for 6 hours, then I noticed all the birds diving at others baits and not even look at the pomp, think they even flew upside down over it cause it wasn't worth shittin on
js


----------



## Blindhog1964 (Oct 8, 2017)

Good to know the fish are biting ,good report. 
Coming down In a couple of weeks hope to post a good report when I return.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Secret Spot #4 is producing fish a little further north. Fished night before last, got 4 myself, and know of 3 other caught right after I left. Bunker all over the place in close. Fish are still spread out from the CBBT to you guys, with quite a few being caught. Been a good fall up here so far.


----------

